# What have you changed for dating?



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I changed what I eat. 

Especially in Texas, vegetarianism is looked at as something that just might need to be reported to the authorities. 

So I started eating meat again. No, not all meat...just chicken and turkey.

Well, I am starting to have the same complaints that I had before I started eating vegetarian. My energy level is low and my joints are starting to ache. Just overall feel kind of blah. I feel OLD (gasp!).

In the last year I have lost 50 pounds. I get a lot of people that say....Wow! I bet you feel a lot better! Well, no I don't. I actually felt better when I was 50 pounds heavier and I had way more energy. I'm pretty sure it was the diet.

Now please don't assume that I'm advocating a vegetarian diet for YOU. I am not. Please also do not assume that I eat this way because I don't wish to harm Fluffy or any of his equally adorable friends. Not at all the case and I have frequently helped non-vegetarian friends with home butchering. My body just doesn't do as well when I eat meat. Just one of those things.

So, I believe I have taken a huge step in my single independence today....while likely eliminating a huge chunk of the very shallow dating pool available....and I declare that I am going to eat what I want to. So there! :nana:

I almost considered settling down and being 'normal'. Thank goodness I didn't take things that far!

Anything y'all have changed for the sake of getting a date?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

No, I cannot think of anything I have changed for a date. Do the guys in Texas really care that much about what you eat ... or don't eat? After getting into a serious relationship, I have delayed some of my own projects to assist with hers. It was not a biggie and everything got done at some point. 

Enjoy eating your veggies TxMex.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

No, I haven't changed anything to date. Life is constant change and I am constantly working to be a better, happier person than I was yesterday. You can't change for anyone but yourself and it be a true change. They will have to like me for who I am or not at all and I will do the same for them 




Mean people suck.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Why would you want to be someone you're not just to date someone?

If they can't accept you for who you are, then why bother wasting your time?


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I NEED to change my appearance like get all dolled up and frilly then maybe I could get a date!!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Tex; are you eating like a canary in order to keep your weight down? You should not be uncomfortable at the lower weight unless you are working harder than you should and just not getting enough to eat.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

tambo said:


> I NEED to change my appearance like get all dolled up and frilly then maybe I could get a date!!


No, you don't. Honestly, you can quickly cut the superficial pretty boys from the herd by not getting dolled up. Then when you do get a great guy, you can get dolled up for the two of you together and go out on the town! Or a fun trip/date/resupply run to Cabelas, or Gander Mountain for ammo! LOLOL 

Do not eat dinner there!

Instead stop by the butcher shop and get two huge T bones for the price of two appetizers. Fire up grill, add wine and coal cooked Russet Taters..... little side salad with Blue cheese and fresh made Raspberry vinaigrette.... George Strait on the stereo. Let the evening unfold, or perhaps head to the range, load the rifles and make fun bets on each shot!!!! LOLOL :kiss::duel:

Just sayin........ save the face paint for special times with your special guy!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2014)

I once changed my socks and underwear. Man, the socks were tight, but sorta fun. On the other hand, the underwear kept working it's way out of my boots.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I always figured if I took a shower, brushed my teeth and put on clean clothes I was ready to go. I always smile and I'd never ask for "private" pictures until after the second date ... if I got one. Maybe my problem is something else. I need to get in touch with my lookalike and get pointers.

All kidding aside, go back to the diet you felt best on. If that's vegetarian, anybody who has a problem with that is telling you something about themselves.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

One of my son's friends married a vegetarian, I hate it if they come over at meal time when son and family are here, poor girl can't eat anything to speak of.

As to changing anything about myself, NOPE, ain't gonna do that for nobody. No point starting off with a lie.
Ed


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Changed my underware also. Fraid those bacon strips might fall out lol


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Ramblin Wreck said:


> No, I cannot think of anything I have changed for a date. Do the guys in Texas really care that much about what you eat ... or don't eat? After getting into a serious relationship, I have delayed some of my own projects to assist with hers. It was not a biggie and everything got done at some point.
> 
> Enjoy eating your veggies TxMex.


Believe it or not...yes it is that big of a deal. I am given a hard time a LOT. Texas just may be the meat capital of the world. When you think of food in Texas you think of steak and BBQ. I'm grateful it is this way as I grew up on a cattle ranch and steaks helped pay for my braces  



Oxankle said:


> Tex; are you eating like a canary in order to keep your weight down? You should not be uncomfortable at the lower weight unless you are working harder than you should and just not getting enough to eat.


Nope, not eating like a canary. I am a foodie. I really appreciate good tasting food. The weight is staying off. Figure it is staying off since I'm no longer under stress from the ex and a few other folks.

I literally just don't have as much energy now. I am normally a high energy person. Bordering on being hyper. I enjoyed having no joint pain for the several years I was vegetarian and I am not enjoying it setting back in.

I agree with the prevailing sentiment that you shouldn't change for other people. It's kind of scary when you are first wading back into the dating pool. If you can make a change that will make you more acceptable, it is hard not to do so. Seems like lately all the changes I'm making have me heading in the opposite direction. ound:


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

*What have you changed for dating?*

Not a danged thing! Last time I scaled it was 295, if I could drop 50 off of that, I might be a tiny bit happier with dating?

Otherwise, pretty happy with myself as I is!


----------



## AZHomesteader (Sep 20, 2012)

I wouldn't change for anyone, if they cant accept me for me then i don't need them. But i would change my overalls and take off my farm boots


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Anyone who says they're really gonna change who they are deep down inside is a dang fool. I had an ex who said he loved me for my potential, because he could see who I COULD become.
That's why he's my ex lol.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

TxMex said:


> Believe it or not...yes it is that big of a deal. I am given a hard time a LOT. Texas just may be the meat capital of the world. When you think of food in Texas you think of steak and BBQ. I'm grateful it is this way as I grew up on a cattle ranch and steaks helped pay for my braces
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Butbut...there is no meal that is a meal without MEAT in it! It's not even really a snack without meat!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I haven't dated in so long I have to say nothing.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

littlejoe said:


> Butbut...there is no meal that is a meal without MEAT in it! It's not even really a snack without meat!


Yep, that is how I grew up too. I actually like meat and miss having a good medium rare ribeye from time to time. Love domestic rabbit!

Just don't miss it enough to go back to having some of the health issues I used to have. You are what you eat.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Yep! I quit cussin', drinkin', and cruisin' the bars for strange men to take home with me! :nana:


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, me too Nehi. And I'm not having a bit of fun now, dangit! :grump:


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Many of the veggies we ate growing up had a lot of "help" from things like fat back, bacon, ham bones, and various kinds of meat broths, but to this day I'll eat a veggie plate as often as I can get it...and not miss the meat one bit.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Bummer that Mama quit, sounds like I could have had a good time going out with her! 


It's coming up on 8 years since I became widowed and I've not dated, but I will say that I wouldn't change just to get a date.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

same here Paul


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I haven't changed a dang thing for dating. I have Food Rules which protect and improve my health. They can be inconvenient but they are doable in this lifestyle. They seem to confuse others so I don't expect them to knock themselves out to accommodate me.

I feel really BAD about saying "No thank you," to an awesome man who invited me as his date to a large community dinner. I blurted, "I don't eat!" I already knew the menu and there wasn't a darn thing edible for me. He and I are friends and I know he will never ask me out again.

High fat, high calorie, chemical free, gluten free, soy free, GMO free. We eat unicorn steaks, mermaid filets and dodo drumsticks, high fat dairy from wooly mammoths, eyes of newts, seasoned generously with stardust and captured rainbow particles and served with secret magical roots.

That's what people hear if they want me to explain my food rules. I can usually find something low chemical to eat from most Asian, Mexican or French menus. I cannot expect to be taken to $75+ a plate organic restaurants to accommodate my Food Rules. Can we get something out of the yard? Most people don't live this way, I value the ones who do.

I think it's important to care enough about yourself to not let the invalidations of insecure people cause you to compromise what you KNOW is right for you.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

summerdaze said:


> Yeah, me too Nehi. And I'm not having a bit of fun now, dangit! :grump:


If that's what it takes to have fun, count me out.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

In my opinion I could give a rats behind less about what someone's diet is. As long as they don't try to dictate or judge what i eat.

I'm far more concerned if they are,

patient or irritable 
logical or irrational
understanding or self centered
talk things out or pouty
balanced or passive aggressive 
friendly or confrontational 
happy disposition or depressed
got it together or conflicted 

Honestly, these are the traits most folks base whether or not to date someone. Not by the kind of food you eat.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I have talked with a few men long distance since my divorce but I have only dated one in person.

I can't imagine changing anything about myself to get to know someone. 
My tagline sums it up.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

roadless said:


> My tagline sums it up.


 Oh, you are a sweet 'tater...or 'taterish. Yams are technically not 'taters.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

TxMex said:


> Believe it or not...yes it is that big of a deal. I am given a hard time a LOT.
> Texas just may be the meat capital of the world. When you think of food in Texas you think of steak and BBQ.
> I'm grateful it is this way as I grew up on a cattle ranch and steaks helped pay for my braces
> 
> ...


******************************
that made me think you might want to have your thyroid checked out.

http://thyroid.about.com/cs/basics_starthere/a/10signs.htm

http://www.webmd.com/women/guide/understanding-thyroid-problems-basics

Not saying that it is anything, but it wouldn't hurt to know either.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

TxMex, I can't eat more than two bites of feedlot beef. They've been finished on GMO Roundup Ready corn or other grains, and here out west, GMO sugar beets, or the pulp after sugar and MSG extraction. 

You can outsnob the Texas beef snobs by only eating beef that carries the American Grassfed Association logo. :happy2:


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for the links. I haven't had any bloodwork done in a few years but will be having some done in the next month and I'll make sure that is included. My level has always been within normal range through bloodwork, though I indicate low with symptoms. 

I take an herbal thyroid support that helps. I find that diet plays a large roll as well. Actually there have been very few things that don't respond to diet in my experience. For many things, the body can repair itself if give the proper environment.

Thank you for thinking of and mentioning it.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Laura said:


> TxMex, I can't eat more than two bites of feedlot beef. They've been finished on GMO Roundup Ready corn or other grains, and here out west, GMO sugar beets, or the pulp after sugar and MSG extraction.
> 
> You can outsnob the Texas beef snobs by only eating beef that carries the American Grassfed Association logo. :happy2:


I am very chemical sensitive. I think this is a large part of why I don't tolerate meat well. Even when I raised my own I bought feed from the store that had all kinds of stuff in it. 

LOL...around here you can't even get GMO free wild hogs! They have all been eating corn from deer feeders


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

I changed my address, phone number, name, and had some plastic surgery....it was gettin a bit crowded at the old place.

I actually changed a few things. 

I lost a bunch of weight then gained back some of it. 

I had to change the way I thought about some people.

I bought some clothes without camo and stains on them.

I stopped drinking entirely.

That's about it.


Oh and TxMex here is one for you.

How can you tell if that purty lttle girl over there is a vegetarian?....wait a minute she'll tell ya.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

^^That's kind of true! ^^


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

hawgsquatch said:


> I changed my address, phone number, name, and had some plastic surgery....it was gettin a bit crowded at the old place.
> 
> I actually changed a few things.
> 
> ...


LOL! It also becomes obvious about the time you give the waitress your order


----------



## DUlrich (Dec 31, 2008)

Now I wouldn't change it for dating, but I have noticed some strange reactions telling people I'm mostly vegetarian/vegan. Other men seem to question your masculinity if you aren't eating red meat, preferably LOTS of it. Maybe an old association with being an unsuccessful hunter??? gre:

It's not something to be obsessive/religious/obnoxious about, but there are food sensitivities, and summer is a good season for eating lighter foods in any case.

The biggest thing I feel pressured to change sometimes is acting more churchy, whereas I actually tend toward the spiritual/personal side of faith.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

If you really want to wreck their brains tell em you only eat wild foods. As in fish from the river, venison from the woods, Pheasant, Turkey, Dove, Quail from the woods! Totally wrecks their brain as in awe, sadness, fright followed by lots of questions!! LOLOLOL 

I am a meat eater, my father was T-Rex and interbreed with my mother a Raptor. Chunk o beast is part of every meal, but if your into the veggies that's fine.

With Dads stuff i have had less time in the last few years to indulge. But I can tell you my boys were raised on about 80% wild game. The youngest still does not completely grasp "the circle of life concept", he's still in the "if its brown its down" BS, last year I think he may have come into the "light", we will see this year. I consider the ways of the circle of life I taught them to be some of the most important things I could past on to them. Both prefer venison to beef, we all be hunting this upcoming season.

As to the OP, the things i might change for dating. I may give them the best deer stand for the day, or I likely would do most of the butchering as long as they were generally being helpful or busy grilling the backstraps! LOLOL 

Ladies make no mistake, Mossy Oak Breakup Camo can be very sexy..... the biggest trick is to know how to wear it. Knowing when to wear it is slightly less important as men always notice women folk in camo! LOLOLOL


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Darren said:


> If that's what it takes to have fun, count me out.


You *DO* realize that we were just joshing, right???!!! :nono:


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

nehimama said:


> You *DO* realize that we were just joshing, right???!!! :nono:


Yep! I quit cussin', drinkin', and cruisin' the bars for strange men to take home with me! ;-)

I was commenting on the idea of a man taking strange men home. As I said, if that's what it takes to have fun, count me out. 

Of course I knew you were joshing. :lookout:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I gave up dating.....:hair


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Me too..... until i meet the next one! LOLOL


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

I am totally embarrassed at how I let myself go over the last 30 years. Granted I did have 5 kids to raise and most of the time I was working. 

I've lost almost 40 pounds since the hubby ran off last year. I still wouldn't let anyone see me looking like this! :yuck: I'm not going to date until I feel good about the way I look. 

That means losing another 60 pounds, getting my face lasered, learning how to put on makeup (yes, it has been that long since I wore makeup) and getting in shape so I can catch a man.

I haven't been on a date since 1983. Just the Idea freaks me out!!!!!:runforhills:


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

FWIW, some men gravitate to women that don't wear makeup. I never did like the taste of lipstick when kissing. :yuck:


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Buffy in Dallas said:


> I am totally embarrassed at how I let myself go over the last 30 years. Granted I did have 5 kids to raise and most of the time I was working.
> 
> I've lost almost 40 pounds since the hubby ran off last year. I still wouldn't let anyone see me looking like this! :yuck: I'm not going to date until I feel good about the way I look.
> 
> ...


FWIW, some men gravitate to women that don't wear makeup. I never did like the taste of lipstick when kissing. :yuck: I know appearances count for some. Some probably too much. Keep in mind anyone that doesn't like you for who you are, isn't worth your time.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm also not currently dating. By my own choice. But yet, yes I've changed some things. What I've changed is my tolerance for traits that annoy the crap outta me. Being undependable is a pet peeve of mine. I also don't appreciate condescending treatment during conversations. What I get from that is that their opinion of my value is poor. And, I think it was hawgsguatch who posted someplace, "it's not my responsibility to entertain you." When I read that I thought, _*exactly!*_ for all the reasons he stated and more of my own.

Face it. Everyone, no matter how tolerant, has non-negotiables. The wise will tell you that you should be willing to bend. And I feel that's true and proper, as far as it goes. But, emotional thinking often tends to downplay behaviors we wouldn't normally tolerate in other situations. Instead, the focus turns to the few character traits that attract us. Or worse yet, IMO, the purely physical attractions. 

People will see what they want to see. And believe what they want to believe. You can't change that. That doesn't mean one has to compromise their values just to be accepted. The way I see it, you'd just end up being miserable about yourself and that would end up tainting your relationship anyway.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I can honestly say I haven't changed anything...but then I don't date much, ROFL!  But seriously, I like myself the way I am and hope that others will like me for who I am, but if they don't then there are plenty of other people out there for them. I have tons of offers for dates, but I don't feel I have to accept every one. I'm perfectly fine being alone until and if I meet someone with that spark I'm looking for (and I dont mean outward looks!).​ 
I changed myself constantly during my two marriages, but no matter how much I changed it was still never good enough. I've never understood that. When a person is attracted to you and falls in love with you for who you are...why do they then want to change every single thing about you?!? Both of my exes were so jealous I can only surmise that it was their way of trying to make sure no one else would want me. Didn't work, ROFL! They were still never happy, and I was miserable. By the time I got my second divorce I didn't even recognize ME any more! I spent a lot of time getting back to being myself and rediscovering who I REALLY was after that.

As for the making yourself up for a date, I've never done that and never would. Don't get me wrong, I like to fix myself up and dress really feminine at times, but I do it for ME, not to "get a date". I've spent most of my life wearing no makeup and have been told I'm beautiful many, many times, and I could tell they meant it by the look in their eyes. But the first time they see me "dolled up" their jaws drop to the floor, lol. On the other hand, I've attracted just as many guys and been asked out when I'm wearing dirty, dust covered clothes from working out in the hot garden all day or in torn, grease splotched jeans and T-shirt from working on my bike, etc., as I have while being dressed and made up.

Those are all facets of who I am, and if a man can't like me for that then I don't see any purpose in dating him. I for sure will never have another long-term relationship with someone who wants to change me, so why even start? Now if you have some bad habits such as drinking, smoking, doing drugs, etc., that you think are hampering your social life, you might think about changing them...if YOU want to! Otherwise, why even do that? I'm sure there are plenty of other smokers, drinkers, druggies, etc., out there to go around, lol, just find one of them!  

As for losing weight...honestly, how many people do you know who lose weight and keep it off forever? If you lose a bunch of weight just to attract them, how do you know they'll stay with you if you gain it back later? If it's affecting your health, then yeah maybe you need to lose it, but do it for YOU, not for anyone else. Get to know yourself and be comfortable with who you ARE, don't waste time trying to be who you think HE or SHE wants, and things will probably work out fine. Self-confidence and self-awareness are VERY sexy!  In fact, some of the sexiest men I've been out with would have been considered very plain by the standard "good looking" viewpoint.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Totally agree Callie. Any changes you see need to be made, do it for yourself to improve YOUR life, not somebody else's. Often the changes you need are to rid yourself of controlling, invalidating, negative, unhealthy people.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

tambo said:


> I NEED to change my appearance like get all dolled up and frilly then maybe I could get a date!!


No you don't. I have seen pictures of you and you are beautiful. Not only beautiful but you hunt, fish and grow a garden. You are a guys dream catch. So don't go changing a thing, just be you and get out more maybe, as in where there are people in groups so it stays safe.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Show us a pic. tambo! Camo season is here!! LOLOL:thumb:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

She rocks the camo, just sayin.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Tambo is a beautiful woman and I like to tease her about pink. She shines in camo and orange, radiant smile when she's showing rack. :thumb:


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I rather enjoy a good rack on my deer!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks y'all!! I missed all of this!! Ha ha


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

A few years ago!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

That's beautiful tambo. But I've always liked the one of you on the pier when you were at your sisters house.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks Karl.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

sustainabilly said:


> That's beautiful tambo. But I've always liked the one of you on the pier when you were at your sisters house.


Was I fishing? Lol


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

not today/not tomorrow,but when I start looking for a partner.after 35yrs of marriage(she passed in her sleep)I need some time to my self.but if someone can't accept me for who I am now?keep going.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Here's my best rack to date.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

When aren't you fishing?----Right. When you're hunting. Seems like I remember a pole leaning against the pier--or something, not positive, no facebook anymore. But your smile was pure bliss. And beautiful. That's worth remembering.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

You are too sweet Karl.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I think I know what picture that is and you are right, it is my favorite as well.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

My address. Oh wait...you meant in order to date not BECAUSE of dating....gotcha.

Lessee...well there's....and then there's....oh maybe the...... hmmmmmm

Nope, not a darned thing! 

Also, just to chime in about getting all "dolled" up....I've been asked out more and complimented more when I have worn none or just enough minerals to keep the sun at bay.

Course...the guys that WANT a woman all lipstick and spider eyed tell me something different...but...I don't want them anyway so I don't care if they are happy with how I do things LOL


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

My 2 cents for what its worth. I feel that getting all dolled up to get a date or attract attention is kind of akin to false advertising, as is spandex under garments to hold it all together, padded bras, all that junk. :buds: As a man i know that those women rely on these props to get attention because they often lack the substance to attract a man with their character and presence. :facepalm:Another reason i don't like the "warpaint" is if you were in the know and actually understood whats in the products you would never put them on your body. They all use Powdered glass, petroleum byproducts, fish scales, powdered mica, talc, silicone, acids, and chalks just to name a few. But hey, its all natural stuff right?! I mean it all comes from the earth!! LOLOL 
:hammer:
Finally the biggest reason is that if you think I'm more interested in a pretty face than a beautiful heart then we likely have nothing in common to talk about let alone date. I admit when i have been dating a lady and she wants to get all "tuned up" for me or a special event I do appreciate the effort put into that whole ritual. But a more natural woman with a great heart felt smile or laugh will turn my head in a moment. :thumb:The layered on "war paint" look not so much. :hand:


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

tambo said:


> Here's my best rack to date.


Nice rack Tambo.... :thumb: Camo is a good montage of colors on you as well!


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

I haven't really been on a date recently, so it's hard to say what, if anything, I'd change... I'm so weird with all that tho. I'd prefer to just say I was going out to eat with a friend that's a girl... Not have any preconceptions. If I like her, I'll let her know. If she likes me, I'm sure she'll do the same. If I had to pick one thing I'd change it would be not wearing my ball cap and probably dressing up a little. But that would be all. (Is it strange that I don't try to kiss on the first date?)


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Warwalk said:


> I haven't really been on a date recently, so it's hard to say what, if anything, I'd change... I'm so weird with all that tho. I'd prefer to just say I was going out to eat with a friend that's a girl... Not have any preconceptions. If I like her, I'll let her know. If she likes me, I'm sure she'll do the same. If I had to pick one thing I'd change it would be not wearing my ball cap and probably dressing up a little. But that would be all. (Is it strange that I don't try to kiss on the first date?)


I feel like it depends. If it's someone I'd known and liked for awhile a kiss seems fine. If it's someone I don't know too well I don't think I'd be ok with kissing them on a first date.


----------

